# Tackle box - finishing



## john_ela (May 12, 2011)

Hello - I'm new to woodworking and have started to plan out a basic wooden tackle box for my first project. I plan on actually taking it fishing with me, where it will be exposed to some moisture or splashes of water at times.

Can someone recommend how to seal and protect the wood? (using some old pieces of walnut).

Thanks,

-John


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Waterlox would be an excellent choice. It is MORE water resistance than spar varnish

I like to use apply thung oil on bare wood, then apply waterlox 3 coats.
Tung oil is more water resistance than boiled linseed but not much.


----------



## john_ela (May 12, 2011)

Steven - thanks! I read up about waterlox on their website and this seems perfect. Appreciate your help.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Spar varnish would be a good choice, as would any good exterior polyurethane enriched varnish.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I would like to see some pics when your finished.

I would also go with tung oil. Apply some wax once a year for maintaining finish and waterproofing.

Polys fail after a year or two; clear coatings with UV last about twice as long.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

You would think that because it is meant for exterior use where water and sun hits it. But because it contains a higher oil content than interior varnish. It is really meant to be soft and flexing, so therefore it is not durable finish for water resistant.

The phenolic varnish is most water resistance than all other two resin.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

What other two resins?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

alkyd resin
polyurethane resin( also known as urethane)


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

What's the difference between alkyd resin and polyurethane resin?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Im going to make a new thread explaining all three resin.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

The most water resistant and most durable finish is an interior rated varnish or poly varnish. 
But because waterlox contains tung oil which makes it water resitance it is okay for a tackle box.


----------

